# 128MB PCI Express x16 ATI RadeonTM  X300 SE



## nix (Oct 31, 2004)

128MB PCI Express x16 ATI RadeonTM  X300 SE-
hi people what do you think about this graphics card? i'm buying a dell comp with this card. do you think its enuff to play the latest games without compromise? also, i read in this forum that PCI is no good. but what about PCI -express. is it as good as AGP or better?


----------



## nikhilesh (Oct 31, 2004)

pci- express is the fastest slot in the world and also that card isnt a very good card.ideal for a casual gamer.take my word for it and get ur self a 6600GT(15000Rs).and also dell dimension pc's r the BEST branded PC's around.the only problem is they load a lot of cr@p when u get the pc.junk softwares and stuff.so after u get the PC.reformat the hard disk.the PC will work like a charm.


----------



## theraven (Oct 31, 2004)

the card is cr@p
literally cr@p for a gamer
get a 6600 like nikihilesh said or an ati x600 (17k)
and id suggest an assembled pc ... but then .. thats just me


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 1, 2004)

yo nikhilesh...i have a dell PC and a laptop..what exactly do u mean by a lot of crap/junk software???? and u dont need 2 format the drive 2 make it run smoothly...it runs sweet right out of the box.....but yeah, this aint a very good card....decent if u r a casual gamer but if u a hardcore gamer, u need a better card....


----------



## nix (Nov 1, 2004)

256MB PCI ExpressTM  x16 (DVI/VGA/TV-out) ATI RadeonTM  X800 XT 

how abt this card. i'll have this card but i have to pay more. thats okay if it is good.


----------



## blade_runner (Nov 1, 2004)

Yup thats a even better choice .................If u can afford it go for it ...........


----------



## nikhilesh (Nov 1, 2004)

dude nix X800XT costs a bomb and is one of the best cards in the world.and also nemesis im talkin abt desktop PC's.

but dell pc's r the best out there.

definitely buy a dell nix.


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 2, 2004)

Dell the best ??? ur kidding me....the last co I worked for all the PC's were converted from Compaqs to dells and I tell u they are crap! These were pretty high end machines too. 2GHZ P4 with 80 GB HDD and 1gig RAM. We used it for the application purposes and I have to tell u it was a struggle. The machine constantly used to hum becos of high RPM's of the HDD's. Frequent crashes used to happen as well on Windows 2000 professional. Linux was an absolute pain to install on it any flavour any distro nothing was easy. Compared to the compaqs DELL's were crap!!


----------



## nikhilesh (Nov 2, 2004)

hmmmm.......ur one person who says that.

but 92000 ppl on anandtech hav a different opinion.


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 2, 2004)

Well I can get 2000 people to vouch for that...we all got all crossed over from compaqs to dells and we hated it...we still do.... neways each his own... I got a HP now at work so I aint complainin.....


----------



## nikhilesh (Nov 2, 2004)

even ive got a HP.

not bad........


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 2, 2004)

yea not bad at all esp since I really beat up the system figuratively. Frequent installations deinstalls and what not. Pretty stable. This is a HP D330 ut....


----------



## indro (Nov 3, 2004)

Dell ... best PC ? tell me about it ... i have in Tech support for dell , Cr@p .


----------



## nikhilesh (Nov 3, 2004)

yeah i need to agree that the dell support in india sux!!!

the american guys at anandtech make fun of it like hell!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 8, 2004)

well...all i can say is that even the US government offices use dell systems.....and i havent had any issues so far in 3 years...had 2 call up tech support once and had no problems whatsoever....my university uses only dells and macs....so there u go.....agreed some ppl m ight have had issues....but most ppl havent....no hard feelings....and as u say...2 each his own...


----------



## nikhilesh (Nov 8, 2004)

dell ROX!!!!!


----------

